# Gym Etiquette



## TexasCreed (Dec 2, 2004)

5 Rules of Gym Etiquette
Learn how not to wear out your welcome
by Kristopher Kaiyala
Everyone's been the victim of Bad Gym Guy. You know the one, the smelly, sweaty, chatty health club member who spreads his body filth all over the locker room and exercise equipment, with nary a care for those around him. Bad Gym Guy cuts in line, slams the weights, talks loudly on his cell phone, and seems generally oblivious to the world around him. Here's our advice if you want to avoid him: don't be him.

Gyms are social gathering places just like malls, coffee shops, and work places. Basic rules of group politeness apply even if the club lured you into thinking it was there to cater to your every need.

So, what are the basic rules of gym etiquette? We enlisted the help of Chicago's posh Lakeshore Athletic Clubs for the answers. Athletic director Diana Hoffman and head trainer Nancy Parks boast a combined total of more than 20 years in the fitness profession. They know Bad Gym Guy when they see him. Here are their tips to help you avoid becoming the fitness-club pariah.

1. Be quiet. Cell phone use on the fitness floor is a definite no-no. No one wants to be party to your personal conversations; they distract from the mental focus everyone needs to achieve their fitness goals. "Also, if you are participating in a group exercise class, don't talk in the back of the studio. It's unfair to others participating in the class," says Hoffman. You're an adult. Don't act like a grade schooler.

advertisement 

2. Clean off the machines. You don't want to sit in someone else's sweat, so why make them sit in yours? "After using any type of equipment at the club, be sure to wipe it off," says Parks. "Covering the seats or benches with a towel beforehand helps to avoid this problem, and it also protects you from germs that can be passed on through other people's sweat."

3. Be careful when handling weights. Few things are more jarring at a gym than the loud clank of dropped dumbbells or barbells. Don't permit the weight stack on any piece of equipment to slam down. "It is disruptive to others training in same area, is potentially damaging to equipment, and can cause injury to the user as it evidences an inability to control whatever weight is being used," says Parks. "Also remember to put weights back when you are done; it's thoughtless to leave them lying around."

4. Share the equipment. If you are circuit training, trade off sets with someone else, that way you can rest while someone else lifts. "If someone is already using a piece of equipment that you want to share, wait until they are done with their set before asking them," says Hoffman. "If you ask them in the middle of a set, they may lose concentration. Even if they do respond, it could interfere with their breathing." Cardio equipment must be shared as well. "Many clubs have time limits for these machines during their peak hours. Be sure to abide by these rules so everyone can benefit from the equipment."

5. Watch your odor."Be sure to clean your workout clothes on a regular basis and don't wear overbearing perfume or cologne," says Hoffman. "Take a shower after your workout as well—you don't want your smell to offend people on your way home too!"

Yuck. We couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## heavy (Dec 2, 2004)

6. Shower once in awhile and wear deoderant!! 

7. Dont do bicep curls in the squat rack.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 2, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> 6. Shower once in awhile and wear deoderant!!
> 
> 7. Dont do bicep curls in the squat rack.




lol...good one....here at my gym we call the squat rack the "fratboy curl rack"


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 2, 2004)

i was in a fraternity, but i knew better. damn greeks, lol.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 2, 2004)

Get off the dad gum bench when your done. It's not a gathering place to shoot the shit with your buds.


----------



## tee (Dec 2, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> 6. Shower once in awhile and wear deoderant!!
> 
> 7. Dont do bicep curls in the squat rack.




Was that you I pissed off last night doing my barbell curls in the squat rack? lol


----------



## Blackbird (Dec 2, 2004)

My brother and I call the racket ball guys, "the sweaty nut sack club."
These guys stink


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 3, 2004)

i hate the older guys like d.r. that wears the head bands and the nike arm bands and the nut huggin shorts white the all white tennis shoes. they also wear the specs when the play b-ball. lol, just kidding, dont get hurt d.r.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 3, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> i hate the older guys like d.r. that wears the head bands and the nike arm bands and the nut huggin shorts white the all white tennis shoes. they also wear the specs when the play b-ball. lol, just kidding, dont get hurt d.r.


Those specs are reading glasses. You're a very funny guy today.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 3, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> i hate the older guys like d.r. that wears the head bands and the nike arm bands and the nut huggin shorts white the all white tennis shoes. they also wear the specs when the play b-ball. lol, just kidding, dont get hurt d.r.




lol.....the hot pink nut huggin shorts w/ the neon green tshirt w/ the sleeves cut off, and its cut so it only comes down to like 3 inches over the belly button...lol


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 3, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> lol.....the hot pink nut huggin shorts w/ the neon green tshirt w/ the sleeves cut off, and its cut so it only comes down to like 3 inches over the belly button...lol


I perfected that look. When you have guns like mine, you wear what you want.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 3, 2004)

i think your the comedian ol'e man. j/k. there is a guy that comes in wearing black tights with dark purple wind shorts and a purper tanktop. and his wind breaker jacket is black with a pink and light green stripe on either side.  i on the other hand like to wear our old middle school basketball shorts. talk about nuthuggers. lol


----------



## tee (Dec 3, 2004)

DR, dont you hate these young kids that wear their sweat pants half way down their ass crack? They can barely workout, let alone walk!


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 3, 2004)

i know what your talking about, then they take off their short and im wondering what the fuck, noone wants to see your whitey titeys


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 3, 2004)

i hate those pricks tryin to give you advice like you don't know what you're doing.... 

"you know you should do those lat pulldowns BEHIND your neck"....lol... yeah right buddy!!!  

then EVERY gym has got the guy who does nothing but bench press and curls, like every other day.  After a few months he's still doin the same exercises w/ the same weight.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 3, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> DR, dont you hate these young kids that wear their sweat pants half way down their ass crack? They can barely workout, let alone walk!


Amen. Then they have the nerve to have attitude like they're tough or something. I'm thinking, did you look in a mirror before you left your house today? Did you not see how stupid you look?

Tee, your new avatar is impressive.


----------



## tee (Dec 3, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Tee, your new avatar is impressive.



Thanks, its the wife. She said I should have her on there for awhile instead of my old dog.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 3, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Thanks, its the wife. She said I should have her on there for awhile instead of my old dog.


If you are serious, you are a very lucky guy. She is smokin' hot sexy and I mean that as a compliment. I mean, I'm not staring at the computer drooling or nothing. Heck, you know what I mean.


----------



## tee (Dec 4, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> If you are serious, you are a very lucky guy. She is smokin' hot sexy and I mean that as a compliment. I mean, I'm not staring at the computer drooling or nothing. Heck, you know what I mean.



Thanks DR, and yes, its her.


----------



## heavy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tee=Lucky man...your wife is very attractive, you must be a proud dude!


----------



## tee (Dec 4, 2004)

heavy said:
			
		

> Tee=Lucky man...your wife is very attractive, you must be a proud dude!



She said thank you, but said all us men are alike. She said nobody saw her face and they still like her pic! I said what else do we need? 

Here is another rear view and a front one.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 4, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> She said thank you, but said all us men are alike. She said nobody saw her face and they still like her pic! I said what else do we need?
> 
> Here is another rear view and a front one.




Tell her for a man it's about the total package. A drop dead gorgeous face doesn't mean much on a large body and vice versa. I can't really see her face, but her features look very nice. Looks like she has nice high cheekbones and full lips.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 4, 2004)

damn tee, lucky man.  if you notice everyone here that has shown or said something about their girl or wife usually has a hot one.  muscles win them over, lol.


----------



## tee (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments guys. She said she doent care if I put her face online, but I dont really think its wise to do that. She is a beautiful lady and I still cant figure out why she's with me. I'm not complaining though!


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 5, 2004)

I believe that every gym has it's "McGuyver"....the guy who knows everything, but looks like shit......lol


----------



## Robin Hood (Dec 5, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Thanks for the compliments guys. She said she doent care if I put her face online, but I dont really think its wise to do that. She is a beautiful lady and I still cant figure out why she's with me. I'm not complaining though!


Shit Tee....for a woman like THAT.....i would never stop doing weights...( Dammn...some of you guys are as lucky as hell )


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice Tee!


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 6, 2004)

i was bored and just looking at tee's wife again, sorry man. your wife in that rear pic, looks like she had that whole 80's hair going on, circa guns n roses era. looks good though, lucky man, hope  my wifey looks that good.


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> i was bored and just looking at tee's wife again, sorry man. your wife in that rear pic, looks like she had that whole 80's hair going on, circa guns n roses era. looks good though, lucky man, hope  my wifey looks that good.



Its southern hair Tex! I always did like BIG hair though. I grew up in the heavy metal days. Here's another for ya w/ the hair. Its is how she wears it. I think it pisses off the dykie looking women we have in my town that go around with the boy haircuts and no makeup.


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah i figured it was, but didnt think yall were southern.  so do it, its hot, not all the time but here and there.  damn dikes.  your a lucky man like myself tee.


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

Lets see yours!


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 6, 2004)

well there's pics of her on that other thread, called my wife pics. now i use to have some awesome pics but then i switched phones. but i figure by this sunday i'll have some posing pics of her, especially in her new school girl outfit.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 6, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Its southern hair Tex! I always did like BIG hair though. I grew up in the heavy metal days. Here's another for ya w/ the hair. Its is how she wears it. I think it pisses off the dykie looking women we have in my town that go around with the boy haircuts and no makeup.




tee....did you know your wife is doin stuff behind your back??!?! lol


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 6, 2004)

oh that is awesome. zing. i think she is also in warrant's cherry pie video.


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> well there's pics of her on that other thread, called my wife pics. now i use to have some awesome pics but then i switched phones. but i figure by this sunday i'll have some posing pics of her, especially in her new school girl outfit.



Cool. I cant wait


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> tee....did you know your wife is doin stuff behind your back??!?! lol



I wish that was her. I would have photos w/ ZZ Top then!


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 6, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Its southern hair Tex! I always did like BIG hair though. I grew up in the heavy metal days. Here's another for ya w/ the hair.



Oh heck yeh. Me too. I wish they would come back. And again, repectfully, she is smokin', hot, sexy.


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

Here she is on the ZZ Top Harley


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 6, 2004)

Awsome bike. Is that yours?
This old geezer rides a Suzuki Bandit, but I would trade for that bike in a heartbeat.


----------



## tee (Dec 6, 2004)

Yes, its mine. I also have this one. I need to sell one of them though before the wife divorces me!


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2004)

tee said:
			
		

> Yes, its mine. I also have this one. I need to sell one of them though before the wife divorces me!



If guys like us are willing to settle for one woman, we ought to at least get two bikes. 

Everyman needs a cruiser and a crotch rocket, so he can ride whatever he's in the mood for that day. 

Just remind her she's the only woman you put on the back seat and the only one you come home for.


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

She wont ride on either of them with me. She said she has had too many friends die on bikes. I've seen plenty of wrecks, but I figure when its my time, its my time. No matter what Im doing.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2004)

What a shame, she would look so good on the back of a bike. Do you know what kind of view I would get if I was following you?


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> What a shame, she would look so good on the back of a bike. Do you know what kind of view I would get if I was following you?



Kind of like this?


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Damn!  Nice pic!  Are the boobs real?  (and NO I don't mean real big!  lol)


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 7, 2004)

yes.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 7, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> yes.


I'm going to bitch slap a redneck if he doesn't quit making inuendos about my girlfriend.

Yes Tee, just like that.


----------



## tee (Dec 7, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> Damn!  Nice pic!  Are the boobs real?  (and NO I don't mean real big!  lol)



How about real expensive???!!!


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 7, 2004)

lmao!!!


----------



## TexasCreed (Dec 7, 2004)

dr, what the hell you talking about? i just agreed with imdaman's question. i think old age is catching up man.


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 8, 2004)

hmmm...first day here....first 8 posts weren't nothing compared to this.  I feel like a voyeur....lil dirty even.....hope my wifey didn't catch me going through this thread....lol.


----------



## DragonRider (Dec 8, 2004)

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> dr, what the hell you talking about? i just agreed with imdaman's question. i think old age is catching up man.


Just jerking your chain TC. I don't want you thinking I quit caring.


----------

